# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم ابل سوفت ويير(Apple Products Software) طلبات : |» طلبات الأعضاء لمعلومات ، الشبكة المغلق عليها الـ iPhone

## TIGER_GSM

*~ القوانين ~*      *ذكر رقم ايمي الأيفون،،*     *،*       *عدم تكرار الطلب وإستعجال الأعضاء ،،*       *عدم الإقتباس للحفاظ على جمالية الموضوع ،،*       *ممنوع وضع الردود الجانبية للحفاظ على جمالية القسم ،،*       *عدم وضع أكثر من طلب في جدول واحد ،،*       *عدم وضع أكثر من 3 طلبات خلال اليوم الواحد ،،*       *عدم وضع طلبات فتح للشبكة*

----------


## راشدمحمد

بارك الله فيك يامن وجدناك باحثا عن الخير في كل مكان وأى زمان

----------


## abdjamel

بارك الله فيك

----------


## jaredthami

السلام عليكم ممكن معرفة  الشبكة  iphone  
 imei 0127550000353446

----------


## TIGER_GSM

> السلام عليكم ممكن معرفة  الشبكة  iphone  
>  imei 0127550000353446

 مرجو تأكد من ايمي غير صحيح أخي

----------


## jaredthami

012755000353446

----------


## TIGER_GSM

> 012755000353446

 *MODEL:* IPHONE 4 16GB WHITE  *IMEI:* 012755000353446  *SERIAL:* 811235SQDZZ  *HW WARRANTY:* Out of Warranty (0 days)  *PHONE SUPPORT:* No phone support (0 days)  *REGISTRATON DATE:* 15/06/11  *PURCHASE DATE:* 15/06/11  *PURCHASE TIME:* 1035 days ago  *PURCHASE COUNTRY:* United Kingdom    *FIND MY IPHONE CHECK:* Of  *CONTRACT STATUS:* Out of contract *SIM-LOCK STATUS:* Locked

----------


## hssain

012962000598828 
شكرا اخي

----------


## TIGER_GSM

> 012962000598828 
> شكرا اخي

 *MODEL:* IPHONE 4 GSM 8GB WHITE  *IMEI:* 012962000598828  *SERIAL:* C15H500WDPMW  *HW WARRANTY:* Out of Warranty (0 days)  *PHONE SUPPORT:* No phone support (0 days)  *REGISTRATON DATE:* 18/06/12  *PURCHASE DATE:* 18/06/12  *PURCHASE TIME:* 676 days ago  *PURCHASE COUNTRY:* United States    *FIND MY IPHONE CHECK:* On  *CONTRACT STATUS:* Out of contract

----------


## Yasenone

*السلام عليكم Imei : 01 326400 420214 6*

----------


## hatem15

012747005405891

----------


## abounnour

السلام عليكم ممكن معرفة  الشبكة  iphone  
 imei:  					013432007497118

----------


## TIGER_GSM

*للأسف الخدمة لم تعد بالمجان سيتم حدف الموضوع*

----------

